# The definition of a real man...



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

A real man.....


Has testicles
A penis
Testosterone


Anything else would be .. imo described as a man with desirable or undesirable characteristics. That is just my viewpoint.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh wait.. i forgot to say... he's also made of flesh and bone and is a living organism.. not an inanimate object such as a blow up doll... ._. (that at the end is suppose to be a serious face... )


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

...clearly, you are not serious.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

anotherguy said:


> ...clearly, you are not serious.


With my definition I am... That is my viewpoint. But.... there is room for jokes


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

......and I would like to add with or without body parts.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

See those i would consider desirable traits/characteristics in a man. I guess you can say I'm being really litaral or technical when describing a real man lol. I tend to do that sometimes.. especially when comming across people who say a real man bends over backward for them, gives them all his money, worships the ground they walk on, ect ect... which i have came across a few people thinking along those lines.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When I hear the term "a REAL man"... I think of an *AUTHENTIC *man , which , for me = a GOOD man. If you take "real" out of it, I can buy the definition obviously, at least they are male ...

Plenty of men are not good , authentic and hardly real -but Jokers...that all have a penis, testestoerone & tesicles.... prisons are full of those & so is Sex Offender registrys just as an example. 

My College bound son helped me answer a question like this on here over a year ago, I was trying to find the darn thread, but I have no idea where it is at. Bummer cause I thought it was a beautifully well thought out answer... 

I think the question was..what makes a BOY a MAN. 

Others answered....getting his license, getting laid, his 1st beer, along those lines, but his answers were very different... character oriented. 

About integrity, responsibity, holding oneself accountable for one's own actions, being a man of his word -even when it hurts, someone with courage- who will stand up for someone who is weaker, will think of others before himself. 

Anyone who is REAL = someone who is true /genuine /honest, and authentic to their very core.

I guess that is my definition. Of course it sure adds the sweet luster when he is handsome..has a penis, some healthy Test & those sweet testicles...oh yeah! 

I love this song : 4HIM - A Man You Would Write About - YouTube








.............







............


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> A real man has concrete morals and values, and those are the guides he lives his life by, no matter the circumstances.


I`ve never known a "Real man" to be so rigid ethically.

"Concrete" huh?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Of course it sure adds the sweet luster when he is handsome..has a penis, some healthy Test & those sweet testicles...oh yeah!


That just made me :lol::rofl:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I supposeso... I've always tended to associate the word man with the word male lol.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

suppose so***


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Gaia said:


> That just made me :lol::rofl:


What can I say... I LOVE the male species.... but only the *good* ones. They surely are not all good, but then neither are women. I would have to say, in my own lifetime, I've had more hurt from the hands of women- if I had to compare.. even in my own familly. Even as a toddler, I considered my 1st best friend a boy.

I just liked him more...he was more FUN....I was a bit Tomboyish...found barbie dolls boring... he taught me how to ride my bike, and we used to climb trees together....this is kinda funny, but I guess we used to show our privates off when we discovered they were different... (heck we were only about 4 or 5), you'd hear our parents screaming ..."they are up in the trees again!!". I can't even remember these things.... but I've been told. He once had me sneaking my Mom's jewelry & we buried some of it - like a buried treasure. 

I guess Boys have a way of getting us into trouble too!! 

Good thing that boy moved, who knows what we might have gotten into!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I get what you are saying Gaia, and I agree. Men come in all shapes, sizes, characters and attributes.

Some things which are supposedly more "female" men sometimes have in spades (empathy or emotional for example). None of things make you less of a man though. You can be extremely "manly" and have the biggest heart for others, or you can be stoic and be "manly".


----------

